# XG Rules Kickboxing



## LegLockGuy (Nov 18, 2007)

http://www.ikfkickboxing.com/RulesXG.htm

What do ya'll think of these rules?

XG is a combination of Muay Thai and San Shou. Allowing punches, kicks, low kicks, knees, elbows, throws and takedowns. What makes it different? The competitors wear MMA gloves.

I for one would love to compete under these rules.


----------



## LegLockGuy (Nov 22, 2007)

tttt


----------



## dungeonworks (Dec 18, 2007)

> *[SIZE=+2]XG[SIZE=-2]©[/SIZE] RULES[/SIZE]*
> 
> 
> *[SIZE=+1]STYLE FORMAT[/SIZE]*
> ...



I'd watch this just as I do the WCL....if it's on and I happen upon it while channel surfing.  It reads to be a form of modified MMA stand-up.


----------



## Bodhisattva (Mar 1, 2008)

LegLockGuy said:


> http://www.ikfkickboxing.com/RulesXG.htm
> 
> What do ya'll think of these rules?
> 
> ...



Sounds fun to watch.


----------



## MMAkid1 (Mar 7, 2008)

Sounds good, however, if no points are awarded for takedowns, whats the incentive? Also, why are knee and elbow strikes not allowed to the head?


----------



## Freestyler777 (Mar 7, 2008)

it sounds like a great sport.  solves the stalling in the guard problem of MMA.


----------

